# Low Water Highs



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

Water levels have been getting lower and winds have been ramping up sending guests deep in the limits on the flats. More of the same expected as unsettled weather passes near term through the middle of next week. The big winds of late April and May are something we look forward to as we transtion into Summertime patterns. Wade fishing will have the advantage at times over boat fishing and vice versa.

We'd like to take a second and thank everyone for coming to see us in February and March for some really awesome fishing.

*Airboat Redfishing*

Capt. Chris Cady is reporting some solid schools of big fish working the back lakes typical of March and some explosive action bending rods and screaming drags. Big schools of Black Drum have been more accessible by bayboat moving off the skinny water into the deeper swales and protection of the larger back lakes. Capt. James Cunningham and Capt. Donnie Heath ran into them there recently and it made for some awesome trips. For now, there a little out of reach of the airboats and we're probably past the "mixer" that we saw starting way back in January.

*Flounder Gigging/Wade Fishing*

These trips are a lot of fun and a great add on to any fishing trip here at the lodge. We offer both boat and wade gigging trips. Low water is needed for the fish to hit the beach predictably. So, we're starting to set up for consistent rewards moving into April.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Instagram
Photo Gallery
*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------

